# help! has this cichlid got a mouth full?



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

So i was looking in my tank, and notice a small fry, just 1, it is probably 1/4" long, we have no idea what it is or who the parents are.

The last few days this fish has been hanging out near the surface, acting really weird, however she doesnt appear to be in bad health. tonight I noticed her cheaks apear puffer compared to how I remeber them being in the days past.

I thought these fish were still too young to breed but I guess some of them arent!


----------



## sweetlowride (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep shes holding. If the fry are not seperated they will all be eaten. I have been breeding cichlids for years and I always strip the fry from the females but i dont recommend this if youre not experienced. If possible put the mother in a tank by herself then remove her right after she spits the fry


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, i removed her and she is now in a 15 gallon by herself. she has a mouth full of black balls, so they are still in the egg form, so observation is the key. The thin gthat triggered my inquiry is this photo. i was sitting on the floor beside my tank and I saw tiny movement and to my suprise it was a tiny blue fry about 1/4" long. I had no idea any of the fish were carrying, or how many of them got eaten, so i named him " lucky" quite fitting i think!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Do you know who are the parents? Just to make sure your not breeding Hybrids. There are enough of them around. No offence.*


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have no idea! dude, I found this fish, lol it literally just showed up, the only thing I can tell you is the pleco is NOT one of the parents! lol


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Hahahaha I sure hoep so. I used to breed hybrids when I started Cichlids, then was told off in not such a nice way either. Then I started googling and learning more and just let the parents eat them. Babies were just so cute. Hey we are all new at some point. What else do you have?*


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Hahahaha I sure hoep so. I used to breed hybrids when I started Cichlids, then was told off in not such a nice way either. Then I started googling and learning more and just let the parents eat them. Babies were just so cute. Hey we are all new at some point. What else do you have?*


we are all new at some point? I've been doing this hobbie for over 3 years. at one point I had 8 tanks up and running, I taught my fiance ( now wife) how to care for fish, and she does it on her own! I have never bread fish, that i am new too. I am not trying too breed them, but hey, if people are willing to buy them I'll sell them to them. What am I suposed to do stop them?

Right now I have a 90 an a 40 full of cichlids, if all goes right I should be able to bread blue haps an rubin reds. I am also going to build a nano reef in the next couple months... that was the plan with this tank until this fish got knocked up lol


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Just let nature take it's course. lol The fish will eat them all or at least mine did till I got all the same breeds. Yes we do all start somewhere. I made tons of mistakes. I had no idea they would breed with anyone. Hahaha*


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*holding*

she is definitly holding. Im no expert but ill tell you what worked for me. I dont remove the mom from the tank because when you go to put her back in there will possibly be problems. So when i see her starting to hold i count down around three weeks then i take her out and strip the babies and put them in a holding tank and return her asap.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmm, well I have already removed her, there is another cichlid that is simular to her, could be a male? I dont have any clue what theyare tho lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok that will work too just monitor her if you ever put her back in.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Ya I will, Im more curious than anyhing else, I want to see what babies she has! Lol may give away who the day is! ( in thime of course )


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

should be around forty fry and that other guy in your tank must be the lone survivor of the last batch. Good luck


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

yup, thanks. i am 90% positive i ID'd the father and know what these little guys are.

cynotilapia afra! 
female...








Male...









my prego female...








who i think is the male... bottem left corner.









No that i have her under the 10,000K coralife bulb, the blue on her is bright just like the female in this picture!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats sweet... If these suckas keep they will pay for my hobby, then if the rubins and blue haps get on the same page, i'll havea free reef tank in no time!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably will not pay for your hobby:lol:
Takes a little more than that, trust me..


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha i know, i was kidding, it will cover my established tanks, lol


----------



## sweetlowride (Oct 27, 2011)

You shouldnt have any issues when returning her to the tank. Sometimes I strip the fry and other times I move the female, All depending on her health and aggression towards her. Removing her also gives her time to recover, The males are pretty hard on females during spawning.

I have been breeding for years and I can say without a doubt it pays for my fish hobby and more

Goodluck with your new fry


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, yea, the male is bigger than her, he is the aggressor of the tank, he hasn't attacked anyone, they avoid him feeding his " commmand " issues lol. I figure I might aswell make some money. I had a friend whowas breeding blue haps, he made good money! I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

No update as of yet, she is still swimming with a mouthfull!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think three weeks is a acurate estimation on how long it should take. I have a breeding pair and this time i waited a little longer to strip the female and i did not get to her in time and my other fish had a fish fry snack


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Well we have 5-6 swimmers we saw, not sure the mom might have got hungry! Shes in a 40 gallon with some juvanilles slightly under her size. Not wait/ see if they all survive and what they are lol


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

dino said:


> i think three weeks is a acurate estimation on how long it should take. I have a breeding pair and this time i waited a little longer to strip the female and i did not get to her in time and my other fish had a fish fry snack


18-21 days is the norm..


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yup,we counted 11 swimmers, moms in the 40gallon tank with some juvinnilles, she seems to be the aggressor lol they are about the same size actually.


----------

